# Läuft es bei mir?



## Blankz (27. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute 
Ich erstelle mal ein Thema, da ich echt nicht weiter weiß 
Ich bin voll der PC-bob und kenne mich kein stück aus, möchte mir aber für diablo 3 einen pc kaufen da meiner es nicht packt.
Da ich mich nicht auskenne hoffe ich ob ihr mir sagen könnt ob der pc reicht .

Intel Core I3 i3-530  und die grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia Geforce 300 Series 315 und 2 GB RAM 
reicht das?
Tut mir leid falls ich irgendwas falsch gemacht, aber danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Blankz


----------



## Saji (27. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Ich erstelle mal ein Thema, da ich echt nicht weiter weiß
> Ich bin voll der PC-bob und kenne mich kein stück aus, möchte mir aber für diablo 3 einen pc kaufen da meiner es nicht packt.
> Da ich mich nicht auskenne hoffe ich ob ihr mir sagen könnt ob der pc reicht .
> ...



Ist das dein aktuelles System oder das, was du dir kaufen möchtest?


----------



## Blankz (27. Mai 2012)

Das ist das was ich mir kaufen möchte. Reicht das? :O


----------



## Saji (27. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich mir kaufen möchte. Reicht das? :O



Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen, aber das System ist zum Spielen wohl der größte Bockmist den man sich nur vorstellen kann.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie groß dein Budget ist, aber für ca. 500Euro+ kriegst du weitaus bessere Systeme. Im Technikforum hier auf buffed gibt es ein paar wirklich gute Configs und Hardwarevorschläge. Ganz ab davon, ich bezweifle das D3 auf so einem System auch nur ansatzweise laufen würde. Bei minimalen Details und einer niedrigen Auflösung eventuell. Was du auf dem System aber spielen kannst wäre Diablo 2 LoD.

Tipps mal so am Rande: 4GB RAM gehören zum guten Ton, vor allem bei Win7. Zum Zocken würde ich etwas aus der Leistungsklasse Intel i5 empfehlen und die Grafikkarte (wenn nVidia) nicht unter der GTX460.

Und hier der Link zum Inspirieren lassen: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185096-pc-konfigurationen-juliaugust-2011/

Budget-Zocker-Variante steht da mit unter 500Euro drin. Durch die noch immer sehr hohen Festplattenpreise kannst du da aber gut und gerne noch mal 50 bis 80 Euro draufrechnen.


----------



## Blankz (27. Mai 2012)

Okay, danke.
Würde denn der hier reichen? http://www.amazon.de/Multimedia-Quad-Core-DVD-Brenner-nagelneues-Generations/dp/B007KZNKZ0/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1338154855&sr=1-6


----------



## Saji (27. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Okay, danke.
> Würde denn der hier reichen? http://www.amazon.de...38154855&sr=1-6



Netzteil ist ein Chinaböller. Sprich ein Billig-China-Netzteil mit eher fragwürdiger Lebenserwartung. Mit Fertig-PCs wirst du in der Regel nicht lange glücklich. Schon gar nicht in der Preisklasse bis 400 Euro, das sind oft nur teure Officegurken. Ich schau mal ob ich was in deinem Budgetrahmen rauskramen kann. Und es reicht wenn du hier antwortest, musst  mir nicht synchron dazu PMs schicken.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

Jo definitiv würde das reichen kein Problem...


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Ok, jetzt bin ich überfordert.
Also der von Amazon würde locker reichen?


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Ja genau ^^ Meiner Meinung nach auch der den du selbst vorgeschlagen hast, aber wenn dann auchnur gerade so und das auch nur weil D3 jetzt auch nich soooo anspruchsvoll ist.
Ne richtige Investition is da schon besser, zumal das was du dir da rausgesucht hast auch wirklich ganz gut is vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her...


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt bin ich überfordert.
> Also der von Amazon würde locker reichen?



Von der Leistung her ja, aber wenn ich schon LC-Power lese kriege ich diesen unbestimmten Würgreflex. Und falls nicht gerade noch eine WinXP oder Win7 Lizenz rumliegen hast musst du noch ein Betriebssystem dazu kaufen. Kostet also noch mal 80Euro.

Hab gerade versucht einen  "Pseudo-Gaming-PC" bis 400Euro zusammenzustellen. Bin am Ende bei 499Euro ohne OS rausgekommen. Dabei habe ich nicht einmal besonders teure Hardware genommen. Es ist einfach  schwer einen halbwegs vernünftigen Spielerechner für unter 400Euro zu basteln. Am besten wäre es wohl noch etwas zu sparen und dann das Budget in Richtung 500 bis 600Euro zu schieben. Dann hast du einen ordentlichen Rechner mit Aufrüstpotential und genug Leistung nicht nur für D3.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja genau ^^ Meiner Meinung nach auch der den du selbst vorgeschlagen hast, aber wenn dann auchnur gerade so und das auch nur weil D3 jetzt auch nich soooo anspruchsvoll ist.
> Ne richtige Investition is da schon besser, zumal das was du dir da rausgesucht hast auch wirklich ganz gut is vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her...




Du magst ihm jetzt nicht wirklich erzählen das eine Geforce 315 über genug Leistung für (halbwegs) aktuelle Spiele hat? Das wird wohl eine ganz normale Officekarte sein. Und zum Amazonrechner: Leistung hätte er, aber nur so lange wie das Netzteil hält. Die Indianer im NT werden ihm dann schon Rauchzeichen geben, wenn die Lebenspanne vorüber ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2012)

So, ich verschieb das ganze jetzt mal in den Technik-Bereich.


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Also mir gehts nicht darum ob der pc mega heftig ist, ich will den Pc nur haben um Diablo 3 auf Höchsten anforderungen zu zocken.
Wenn der von Amazon dafür reicht, dann würde ich den holen.


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Also mir gehts nicht darum ob der pc mega heftig ist, ich will den Pc nur haben um Diablo 3 auf Höchsten anforderungen zu zocken.
> Wenn der von Amazon dafür reicht, dann würde ich den holen.



Du meinst höchste Details? Na dann viel Spaß. Kauf ihn ruhig, wirf die Euros ruhig aus dem Fenster raus. Wird vielleicht sogar ganz brauchbar laufen, vielleicht nicht auf maximalen Details, aber mit etwas runterschrauben wird's schon. Kauf aber bitte Win7 dazu, da steht extra noch in der Produktbeschreibung "ohne Betriebssystem".


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Ja das hab ich gelesen 
Kostet 77€ wird dann ja bestimmt passen.
Aber wieso ausm Fenster werfen?
Ich bin 15 und Schüler und hab halt nicht soviel Kohle :/


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich gelesen
> Kostet 77€ wird dann ja bestimmt passen.
> Aber wieso ausm Fenster werfen?
> Ich bin 15 und Schüler und hab halt nicht soviel Kohle :/



Schüler sein ist das eine, sich dabei dämlich anstellen das andere. Man könnte ja Mama und Papa fragen ob sie vielleicht Weihnachten vorziehen würden und etwas zu einem neuen PC beisteuern (Ja, den Weihnachtsmann und das Christkind gibt es nicht! *g*). Vielleicht hast du ja noch Oma, Opa, Tante und Onkel. Wenn jeder der sechs dir 50Euro zugibt, hast du mal eben 300Euro mehr in der Tasche.


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Wieso Dämlich anstellen?!
Ich kenn mich halt nicht mit PCs aus, und wenn das netzteil im arsch ist hol ich ein neues.
Gibt dir aus deiner Familie jeder 50 Euro wenn du willst?
Hätte ich auch gerne,das mit Weihnachten ist eine Option.
Aber wenn der PC bis auf das netzteil reicht, ist ja eig. gut.
Wenns im arsch ist halt neues ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Mai 2012)

Mal so ne Frage:

Was für ein Budget hast du zur Verfügung?


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Mai 2012)

Der PC ist nicht gut, aber wohl im weitesten Sinne sein Geld wert.
Die CPU liegt bei knapp 70 Euro und dafür kann sie recht viel und die Graka bei 90 Euro.
Bei den Werten sollte klar sein, dass sie nicht unmengen an Reserven haben.
Außerdem solltest du dir die Bewertungen von diesem PC ansehen.
Unter 600 Euro (mit Windows) wirds halt schon hart nen Gaming-PC mit Reserven zusammenzustellen.

Außerdem kann ich Menschen die überhauptkeine Ahnung von Computer haben nicht empfehlen Computer im Internet zu kaufen, da Einschicken und reparieren lassen durchaus mal ein paar Wochen dauern kann.

Ansonsten hast du ja noch Zeit bis zum 16. Geburtstag bis du Diablo 3 auch spielen darfst .


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte nicht mehr als 450 ausgeben.
Bitte hört auf damit  Ich komme nicht mehr mit, läuft es denn jetzt oder nicht?!


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Wieso Dämlich anstellen?!
> Ich kenn mich halt nicht mit PCs aus, und wenn das netzteil im arsch ist hol ich ein neues.
> Gibt dir aus deiner Familie jeder 50 Euro wenn du willst?
> Hätte ich auch gerne,das mit Weihnachten ist eine Option.
> ...



Tja, da du dich nicht mit PC auskennst, hast du uns gefragt. Und wir sagen dir: Finger weg von Fertigrechnern aus dem Internet.  Es ist zwar schön und gut das du dir dann neues Netzteil kaufst wenn es hoppst geht, was sich aber ungleich schwieriger gestaltet wenn das Netzteil noch andere Hardware mit in Tod reißt. Billignetzteile sind IMMER mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Wir versuchen hier nur eines: dich davor zu bewahren doppelt zu kaufen. Denn das ist oft der Fall wenn man billig kauft. Der Amazon-PC, wie ich ihn jetzt einfach nenne, hat im Moment genug Leistung um D3 wohl ganz passabel auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Unterm Strich ist er nichts anderes als ein etwas aufgebohrter Office-PC der sein Preis, und da gebe ich Caps-Lock recht, wert ist. In den Bewertungen wird auch davon gesprochen, dass dieser Amazon-PC betagte Officerechner ersetzte. Irgendwo fiel auch mal der Begriff "Soft-Gaming". Ich musste schmunzeln, aber das trifft es ganz gut. Für Medium- oder Hard-Gaming hat dieser PC einfach keine weiteren Reserven mehr. Für den Preis völlig o.k., aber nichts was sich ein Gamer freiwillig ins Zimmer stellen sollte.

Deine Alternativen, sofern du auf unsere Ratschläge hören solltest, sind:

sparen bis du das Geld beisammen hast und dir dann einfach gleich einen ordentlichen PC kaufst
das Sparen kannst du, immerhin bist du Schüler, in den Ferien mit Ferienjobs ordentlich auf die Sprünge helfen
mit deinen Eltern reden, ob sie dein Weihnachtsgeschenk vielleicht vorziehen (und dir dafür am Christmasday ein Bild deines schicken Zocker-PCs untern Baum stellen)
den Amazon-Rechner zu kaufen und dann gleich das Sparen anfängst für, bestenfalls, Ersatzhardware (Aufrüsten wird sich da nicht mehr lohnen) oder, schlimmstenfalls, einen neuen, besseren PC
So oder so wirst du mittelfristig nicht um eine größere Investition herumkommen. So eine 400Euro-und-dann-Tschüss-Zockerkrücke ist wie eine Tafel Schoki. Macht kurz glücklich, lässt dich aber schon sehr bald wieder die grausame Wirklichkeit erkennen.

Sofern du dich jetzt entscheiden solltest mehr es doch gleich richtig zu machen empfehle ich dir einen örtlichen Computerfachhändler (NICHT Media Markt/Saturn) aufzusuchen und ihm zu schildern was du suchst und was du an Geld zur Verfügung hast. Gerne wird er dir ein Angebot machen (nimm deine Eltern ruhig mit) und den Rechner nach deinen Wünschen zusammenbauen. Damit hast du den Vorteil vor Ort einen Ansprechpartner zu haben wenn das Ding mal nicht mehr geht und musst es nicht wochenlang nach j.w.d (janz weit draußen) einschicken.


@ Iglo: sein Budget liegt, so wie ich es verstanden habe, bei maximal 400Euro +/- Betriebssystem (70 bis 80 Euro).


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Ok Danke (:
Bei mir ist Acer in der nähe sollte ich da mal hin?
Ich werde nacher mal mit meinen Eltern reden ob sie das als Weihnachtsgeschenk machen können.
Also nicht den Amazon rechner ok ^^
Falls einer von euch doch einen guten amazon rechner findet bitte postet den hier.


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Wisst ihr ob der PC hier gut genung für D3 ist?
Wie gesagt voll der PC Bob bitte nicht lachen 
http://www.medion.com/de/electronics/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+AKOYA%C2%AE+E3202+DR/10016242B?category=multimedia_pc&wt_mc=de.intern.projekt.kb-pc.on-ma&wt_cw=30.2.8&utm_source=shop&utm_medium=pcberater&utm_term={charge}&utm_campaign=intern&wt_cc1=variante_a


----------



## BoomLabor (28. Mai 2012)

Das wird auch damit leider nichts. 
Kannst du nicht zusätlich Geld von deinen Eltern leihen und an denen abzahlen? So habe ich es auch gemacht. Ich war in der gleichen Situation wie du. Nur 400&#8364; auf Tasche . . . entweder hole ich mir nen Gammel-Rechner oder ich warte . . . 
naja . . .durch das zugeschossene Geld hab ich ne geile Möhre 


Edit: Wenn es wirklich NUR um Diablo 3 geht schafft das eigentlich jede Krüke auf max. Details.


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Mir geht es wirklich NUR um Diablo 3 
Was bedeutet jede krücke? Also der packt es auch nicht :/
Der von Amazon ja auchnicht und wenn nur mit dem Risiko das alles Raucht :/
Aber Gaming PCs sind so teuer... 1029€ oder so immer.


----------



## BoomLabor (28. Mai 2012)

Und dein altes Betriebssystem kannst du nicht mitnehmen?


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Du meinst auf dem neuen Installieren?
Doch eig schon, aber ist Vista :/


----------



## BoomLabor (28. Mai 2012)

Weisst du ob es die 64 Bit Version ist? Und würde dich Vista so sehr stören?

Btw: Hier nochmal die Anforderungen für Diablo 3 mit max. Details.

*Systemanforderungen für 1920x1080, Schattendetails Hoch, Kantenglättung aktiviert* 
Grafikkarte: Geforce 9800 GTX oder Radeon HD 4870
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 oder AMD Athlon X2/6000+
Arbeitsspeicher: 2,0 GByte


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Sind glaube ich 32 Bit.
Ich glaub ich muss einfach noch mehr sparen.


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Vista ist ressourcentechnisch eine Katastrophe, entweder man begnügt sich mit WinXP oder holt sich gleich Win7. Und das Zockermaschinen über 1000Euro kosten ist Quatsch. Hättest du den von mir gestern geposteten Link angesehen würdest du mittlerweile wissen das man schon zwischen 500 und 600 Euro wirklich gute PCs zusammenbauen (lassen) kann. Aber unter bzw. bis 450  Euro ist einfach nichts vernünftiges drin. Einen Rechner nur für ein Spiel zu kaufen ist auch so ziemlich das sinnloseste was man seinem Geld antun kann. Genau dafür gibt es Konsolen, nur leider ohne D3, aber dafür mit anderen Hack n Slays.


----------



## Shaxul (28. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Sind glaube ich 32 Bit.
> Ich glaub ich muss einfach noch mehr sparen.



Ab 400 kriegt man schon ein System mit nem AMD 965 und einer Radeon HD 6850 Grafikkarte. Da rechnet man noch den Zusammenbau (bieten diverse Onlinehändler ab 20 euro an) und Windows 7 mit drauf. Dann biste bei 500 Euro für nen Einsteiger-Spielerechner, und da sind dann keine schrottigen Bauteile mit drin.

Von Fertig-PCs à la Amazon, Acer, etc. wird dir jeder hier im Forum abraten. Da zahlste immer mehr als der PC letztendlich wert is. Der Medion-PC hat beispielsweise ne Radeon HD 5450 drin - das ist ne reine Office-Grafikkarte (damit kannste maximal Browsergames vernünftig daddeln), die kostet 25,- im Einzelkauf. Soviel dazu..


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich 0% mit PC's aus.
Kann mir einer von euch einen Rechner zusammen stellen ,und die sachen mit Link hier posten am besten mit Zusammenbau auch wenns 20 Euro mehr kostet, der mit Betriebssystem nicht mehr als 500€ kostet wo ich mit spielen wie D3, Starcraft 2, Guild Wars 2 und League of Legends auf der sicheren seite bin?


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich 0% mit PC's aus.
> Kann mir einer von euch einen Rechner zusammen stellen ,und die sachen mit Link hier posten am besten mit Zusammenbau auch wenns 20 Euro mehr kostet, der mit Betriebssystem nicht mehr als 500€ kostet wo ich mit spielen wie D3, Starcraft 2, Guild Wars 2 und League of Legends auf der sicheren seite bin?



Mit Zusammenbau und OS komme ich immer wieder bei 550Euro +/- 10Euro raus, zzgl. Versand. Im Anhang mal ein Bild von der Config, damit du mal siehst was die einzelnen Teile kosten. Hab ich übrigens fix auf hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt (basierend auf Shaxuls Post bzgl. CPU und Grafikkarte).


----------



## Shaxul (28. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich 0% mit PC's aus.
> Kann mir einer von euch einen Rechner zusammen stellen ,und die sachen mit Link hier posten am besten mit Zusammenbau auch wenns 20 Euro mehr kostet, der mit Betriebssystem nicht mehr als 500&#8364; kostet wo ich mit spielen wie D3, Starcraft 2, Guild Wars 2 und League of Legends auf der sicheren seite bin?



Sicher geht das! Ob du mit 'nem 500 Euro-PC dann Starcraft 2 und Guild Wars 2 auf ultra-hoch spielen kannst, bezweifel ich. Bisher ging es ja um Diablo 3. Spielbar sollten die Games aber alle sein, wenn man die Einstellungen n bisschen runterschraubt.




Saji schrieb:


> Mit Zusammenbau und OS komme ich immer wieder bei 550Euro +/- 10Euro raus, zzgl. Versand. Im Anhang mal ein Bild von der Config, damit du mal siehst was die einzelnen Teile kosten. Hab ich übrigens fix auf hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt (basierend auf Shaxuls Post bzgl. CPU und Grafikkarte).



Eben bei mindfactory einen zusammengestellt und dann gesehen: Die Wollen 90 Euro (!!) für den Zusammenbau. Beim Hardware-Versand nur 20!

Also ich komme bei Hardwareversand auf 365,- (inklusive Zusammenbau und Versand). Dazu noch die Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 von mindfacotry 105,-( Versand 0-6 Uhr kostenlos bei denen, Nachtshopping nennen die das..). 
Sind 470,- nach Adam Riese für die Hardware allein.

Windows 7 gibt es ab ca. 80 Euro. Hast du nicht noch eine Windows XP CD samt CD-Key rumliegen? Das würde mit dem 4GB Ram und zum Diablo zocken erstmal dicke hinhauen.

Ansonsten sind die 550,- inklu Win7 (wie Saji bereits ausgerechnet hat) wohl realistischer als meine anfangs angepeilten 500 Euro...


----------



## Blankz (28. Mai 2012)

Kann die bilder nicht sehen bin mit Handy on. @Saji also wenn ich das nehme was du da gemacht hast und es da zusammenbauen lasse, hab ich einen ganz guten pc?  Aber grenze ist 600€. Ich muss nur die sachen und zusammenbau bestellen dann kommt der als ganzes? @all danke das ihr euch die mühe macht und mir helft (:


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Vista ist ressourcentechnisch eine Katastrophe, entweder man begnügt sich mit WinXP oder holt sich gleich Win7. Und das Zockermaschinen über 1000Euro kosten ist Quatsch. Hättest du den von mir gestern geposteten Link angesehen würdest du mittlerweile wissen das man schon zwischen 500 und 600 Euro wirklich gute PCs zusammenbauen (lassen) kann. Aber unter bzw. bis 450 Euro ist einfach nichts vernünftiges drin. Einen Rechner nur für ein Spiel zu kaufen ist auch so ziemlich das sinnloseste was man seinem Geld antun kann. Genau dafür gibt es Konsolen, nur leider ohne D3, aber dafür mit anderen Hack n Slays.



Übertreib mal nicht. Soo schlecht ist Vista jetzt nicht, für den Übergang reichts.
Im Übrigen stimme ich Shaxul zu.


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

Das 600 Watt Netzteil von Sajis Vorschlag ist völlig überdimensioniert


----------



## Saji (29. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das 600 Watt Netzteil von Sajis Vorschlag ist völlig überdimensioniert



Du bist auch nur zufrieden wenn du was zu meckern hast, hm? Ja, es hat ein paar Watt zuviel, war aber in der Config das günstigste was zur Auswahl stand. Und bis zu 60 Euro für ein gutes Netzteil finde ich überhaupt nicht überdimensioniert. Hättest du meinen Post aufmerksam gelesen würdest du wissen das ich das nur gepostet habe um dem TE mal zu zeigen was das Zeug so kostet, da ihm da ja scheinbar völlig der Überblick fehlte. Ich habe nie gesagt er soll sich genau dieses System kaufen.

Geh besser wieder in deinen Offtopic Bereich zurück wenn du hier nur Einzeiler ohne Satzzeichen und Verbesserungsvorschläge ablässt.


----------



## Blankz (29. Mai 2012)

@Saji
Danke wegen den Bildern, kann sie jetzt sehen 
Wenn ich mir das genau so kaufe, reicht der PC dann erstmal für D3, GW2 und solche spiele?


----------



## Saji (29. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> @Saji
> Danke wegen den Bildern, kann sie jetzt sehen
> Wenn ich mir das genau so kaufe, reicht der PC dann erstmal für D3, GW2 und solche spiele?



Wie schon zu lesen war ist zwar das Netzteil nicht optimal, der Rest aber schon. Es ist eben das wovon Shaxul und ich die ganze Zeit reden. Der PC sollte dann eine Zeit reichen und bietet bei Bedarf noch Aufrüstpotential, gerade bei RAM und Grafikkarte (sind beides Dinge die sich einfach aufrüsten/tauschen lassen).

Du wirst zwar nicht jedes Spiel auf ultra high zocken können, aber die Games werden definitiv laufen.

Zum Thema Netzteil: die 600Watt bringen dich nicht um, nur würden weniger Watt in deinem Fall auch reichen. Mit 400 bis 450Watt solltest du gut bedient sein. Vielleicht ksnn dir ja Konov da etwas empfehlen, er ist jetzt der Netzteilbeauftragte durch Sajis Gnaden.


----------



## Shaxul (29. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wie schon zu lesen war ist zwar das Netzteil nicht optimal, der Rest aber schon. Es ist eben das wovon Shaxul und ich die ganze Zeit reden. Der PC sollte dann eine Zeit reichen und bietet bei Bedarf noch Aufrüstpotential, gerade bei RAM und Grafikkarte (sind beides Dinge die sich einfach aufrüsten/tauschen lassen).



Jopp, für 600 Euro darf man dann eben keine Wunder erwarten. Das muss einem klar sein.

Auch wenn ich nicht der offizielle Netzteil-Beauftragte bin : P - Das Cougar A450 ist groß genug und solide, kostet bei hwversand knappe 50 Euronen.


----------



## Blankz (29. Mai 2012)

Also ich hätte auch das Netzteil genommen 
Aber wenn ich eins mit weniger watt nehme, kann ich irgendeins mit 450W nehmen oder muss das ein bestimmtes sein was darein passt oder so?


----------



## mristau (29. Mai 2012)

die Netzteile sind von der Größe her genormt, also passt jedes, gibt nur einzelne, die etwas länger sind, aber das sind eh eher die hochpreisigen oder mit vielen Watt


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Du bist auch nur zufrieden wenn du was zu meckern hast, hm? Ja, es hat ein paar Watt zuviel, war aber in der Config das günstigste was zur Auswahl stand. Und bis zu 60 Euro für ein gutes Netzteil finde ich überhaupt nicht überdimensioniert. Hättest du meinen Post aufmerksam gelesen würdest du wissen das ich das nur gepostet habe um dem TE mal zu zeigen was das Zeug so kostet, da ihm da ja scheinbar völlig der Überblick fehlte. Ich habe nie gesagt er soll sich genau dieses System kaufen.
> 
> Geh besser wieder in deinen Offtopic Bereich zurück wenn du hier nur Einzeiler ohne Satzzeichen und Verbesserungsvorschläge ablässt.



Öhm nein?
Fahr doch mal runter. Warum machst du jetzt hier so auf aggressive Hose, nur weil ich einen sachlichen Tipp abgegeben habe?
Kritikfähigkeit ist offenbar ausbaufähig bei dir. Zumal das nicht mal direkte Kritik war sondern nur eine ANMERKUNG.

Junge junge junge... manche Leute haben zuviel Zeit!


----------



## Shaxul (29. Mai 2012)

Blankz schrieb:


> Also ich hätte auch das Netzteil genommen
> Aber wenn ich eins mit weniger watt nehme, kann ich irgendeins mit 450W nehmen oder muss das ein bestimmtes sein was darein passt oder so?



Nimm' das Cougar A450: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/36389/Cougar+A+450+Watt.article Das liefert gut Power und ist relativ günstig für ein Markennetzteil.


----------



## Saji (29. Mai 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Nimm' das Cougar A450: http://www2.hardware...50+Watt.article Das liefert gut Power und ist relativ günstig für ein Markennetzteil.



Jop, das Netzteil (sofern es ein vernünftiges ist) wird das letzte sein was dir irgendwie Probleme bereitet. Zumal ich von den Cougars bis jetzt sehr viel gutes gehört habe und 450Watt wirklich reichen.


----------



## Blankz (4. Juni 2012)

Ok ich hab jetzt das von Saji alles im Warenkorb, und das Cougar A450 Netzteil.
Kann ich den PC denn so ohne bedenken erstmal holen?


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Ja kannst du aber würdest du nicht lieber direkt 8GB RAM holen? Also 2 statt 1 Riegel.


----------



## Blankz (4. Juni 2012)

Geht da irgendein 8GB Ram ding oder muss ich bestimmte nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2012)

_8GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 - also einfach sowas in der Art : Klick mich! :-)_


----------



## Blankz (4. Juni 2012)

Danke (: Also kann ich einfach das in den Warenkorb tun und das andere löschen.
Und so kann ich mir den PC dann zum Diablo, Lol suchten holen?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2012)

_An sich schon..würd halt ein anderes Netzteil und Gehäuse und vllt auch einen i5-2300 nehmen..aber gut..Ansichtssache :-)_


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _An sich schon..würd halt ein anderes Netzteil und Gehäuse und vllt auch einen i5-2300 nehmen..aber gut..Ansichtssache :-)_



Und eine Preisfrage.  Mussten halt an allen Ecken und Kanten sparen. *g* Würde aber auch eher zu 8GB RAM raten wenn's denn preislich noch drin ist.

Nur rein interessehalber: an welches NT hättest du denn so gedacht? Cougar sind ja soweit ich weiß gut und 450Watt für die Config wirklich ausreichend.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2012)

_Bei mir hätte es so ausgesehen..hab nur leider überlesen das er Windows 7 ja noch brauch..ansonte würde die Zusammenstellung etwas Mehrleistung bieten._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mristau (4. Juni 2012)

Nur mal so ein kleiner Einwurf, ein I5 3450 aus der Ivy Bridge Serie kostet auch nur ca. 168€ und sollte schon deutlich schneller sein mit 3,1GHz


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

Naja, Voraussetzung war ein System mit OS und Zusammenbau für maximal 550 bis 600Euro. Was eh schon ein beachtlicher Schritt ist wenn man bedenkt das wir erst bei Fertigsystemen a la "Super Silent Gaming PC" für unter 400 Euro waren.


----------

